# Lighting a 36" x 18" tank



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out how to get some light over a 36" x 18" tank. The stock 36" hood comes with a 24" 20w bulb. Not so great although the Java Fern and Java Moss are doing OK. I was thinking of switching to a 55w CF fixture. It would be oK just sitting on the glass and not the ends of the tank right? While the single 55w would give the same poor lighting on the tank periphery it would still supply appreciably more usable light. The other options for getting more light over the tank (single 96w or dual 55w) would give too much light (I would like to keep this a low light tank). Any other suggestions for lighting a 36" x 18" tank?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure whether they'll have the dimensions you're looking for, but try www.ahsupply.com.

How many gallons is the tank?


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

36" dual fixture from the hardware store with T8 daylight bulbs might work well too.


----------



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

Laith said:


> Not sure whether they'll have the dimensions you're looking for, but try www.ahsupply.com.
> 
> How many gallons is the tank?


Around 40g.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The 55w solution will give you almost 1.4wpg.

Joe's suggestion for dual 36" T8s (2x 30w) would give you 1.5wpg.

Both should be ok for a low light setup. The advantage of the dual T8 bulbs would be better front to back light coverage. However given that the tubes are 36" (90cm) long, the complete light fixture may be longer than your tank...

Or a dual 30" (75cm) T8 setup (2x 25w).

Another option is Ahsupply's 2x 36w setup (these are retrofit kits so you would need to build them into your existing hood or build a new hood). This would give you 1.8wpg, which may be on the upper end of the low light range.

The most efficient in terms of light output would be CF bulb. Not sure about just sitting it on the glass top... Never tried it but others here may have.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You can use ahs 96W light kit. It's 3 feet long.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

tuvok said:


> ...The other options for getting more light over the tank (single 96w or dual 55w) would give too much light (I would like to keep this a low light tank). ...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Oops!:retard:


----------



## NotoriousPTG (Mar 30, 2006)

aquatraders
2x96w power compact

You will have to get the right bulbs (6700k) but that will give you plenty of light to grow whatever you want.

I have ordered from them a few times in the past month and although sometimes they don't answer E-mail questions they have always shipped what I have ordered and I have been able to speak to someone on the phone.

I have this light and it is very quiet and has been working great now for 3 months. It even survived a temporary dunk in the tank. The bulbs had to be replaced though.


----------



## madcaow (Jul 31, 2006)

^^^ 

they look great!

wish we could get em over here! :/


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah I would reccommend those Aquatraders light.
I've bought from them before also. Like NotoriousPTG said not the be customer service ever but good/great products.
They even have the T-5 retro lamps on there if you're looking for a more specific light. 
I 'll probably be using three of the 28 watts fixtures over my 58 gallon.


----------



## madcaow (Jul 31, 2006)

my tank is the same size as this exactly.

im lookin at this.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140012866616

looks the goods!


----------

